# Latest acquisitions, on the cheap!



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Disston No 16, 2 bucks





















Having trouble with a positive ID on this one. 24" cross cut panel saw. Pre-1941 medallion per the Disstonian Inst site. Also 2 bucks





















D-23 24" panel saw. 1940-47(?). 2 bucks 

Wait, there's more lol


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Great score. Will you clean them up?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Late 40's early 50's D-23, 26" rip saw. 3 bucks





















24" 'warranted superior' panel saw. Maybe I'll find a maker when I clean up the plate. Handle appears to be applewood. 2 bucks









































Vaughan & Bushnell (?) No 903. Looks to be a bedrock knock off. The "casting" looks to be steel, and is painted. Knob & tote appear to be mahogany. Couldn't pass it up for 3 bucks lol!!


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> Great score. Will you clean them up?


Absolutely. Just picked up a set & a couple saw sharpening files of various sizes, and give sharpening these things a whirl. I've got like 4 Stanley baileys waiting to be restored, and now these saws. So I'm hereby forbidding myself to buy any more old tools until I finish cleaning all these up lol

I get what firemedic meant when he said "welcome to the slippery slope" haha. Slippery?More like greased lightning


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I just want all you east coasters to keep in mind how lucky you are when it comes to living around old tools. Here on the west coast there are very few good older tools that come up for sale and when they do, the seller usually recognizes what they are and asks top dollar.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Very nice. Im affraid to count how many saws,planes,chisels,and other tools to restore.

I agree. We have alot of antique stores and flea markets to pick up tools.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice score. :thumbsup:

I have seen a number of saws, but do not know enough to determine which are worth restoring vs rusty but crappy saws.

On the bench plane front I have a Craftsman No. 3 missing a lever cap, 2 @ Stanley No. 4, Stanley No. 6, Stanley No. 7 and 2 @ Stanley No. 8 in the queue for restoration, so I am in a similar boat to you. :laughing:


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Nice score. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have seen a number of saws, but do not know enough to determine which are worth restoring vs rusty but crappy saws.
> 
> On the bench plane front I have a Craftsman No. 3 missing a lever cap, 2 @ Stanley No. 4, Stanley No. 6, Stanley No. 7 and 2 @ Stanley No. 8 in the queue for restoration, so I am in a similar boat to you. :laughing:


I don't know much about hand saws either, but I figured at only a couple bucks each you can't go wrong. Even if they're crappy they will still provide a platform to practice re-toothing & sharpening hand saws. 

Have you ever used a Vaughan & Bushnell bench plane?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice score Brian. 
Can't wait to see a restoration.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BZawat said:


> Have you ever used a Vaughan & Bushnell bench plane?


No. Your post was my introduction to the manufacturer. Looks good.

So many companies have made bench planes over the decades. Most went out of business at one time or another. Sad, but it is "life".


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> I just want all you east coasters to keep in mind how lucky you are when it comes to living around old tools. Here on the west coast there are very few good older tools that come up for sale and when they do, the seller usually recognizes what they are and asks top dollar.


 Yes sir iam 20mins from philly where alot of the earlly saw makers were,I found over my years not havein luck at yard sales but if I can pack the wife 6yr old and 4mounth old boys earlly enough to beat the older fellows to the flea market burlin mart I do pretty good this past weekend I got a walter cresson table saw from mypost a day ago,a old meat saw with lambs tounge handle a big disston miter saw pre 20's with busted handle and a very nice around 20's30's disston swivel base saw vise a #1Ithink?with alot of 95% of the org.japping or paint not sure all at three differnt tables for 11 bucks total it is hard to get lucky here to.Still waitn for that 5buck ivory rule or baily lowangle miter plane but one can dream


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Nice score Brian.
> Can't wait to see a restoration.


Soon as I get some time!!


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I like some of the lesser known tool manf.'s I got a r5 1/2 rockford? i think with the mahogany handle and tote.But it was very rough not has nice that plane you got nice find.That kindapisses me off when people let these fine tools sit on a basement floor that go wet or in bucket outside etc.A craftsmen once could have paid a week or more pay on that tool and took much pride in his or her tools.Thats why i fot 5 1/2 I like saveing em bringing them back to the way they once were.I guess some people just dont think about or just dont know


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Those saw plates are in great condition compared to some I started work on a while ago. I still don't have all of them sharpened - I've only had time to work on the rip saws to date. Here's the thread I started (and will try to continue this fall) documenting the progress http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/disston-12-saw-restore-47622/

I think there are several references on that thread for different saw restore tutorials if you are looking for some.

Here is a short article from Bad Axe Tool Works on how to determine if a saw is worth restoring.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

cms83 said:


> I like some of the lesser known tool manf.'s I got a r5 1/2 rockford? i think with the mahogany handle and tote.But it was very rough not has nice that plane you got nice find.That kindapisses me off when people let these fine tools sit on a basement floor that go wet or in bucket outside etc.A craftsmen once could have paid a week or more pay on that tool and took much pride in his or her tools.Thats why i fot 5 1/2 I like saveing em bringing them back to the way they once were.I guess some people just dont think about or just dont know


Yeah I was always a "new tool" kinda guy, until Dave Paine turned me on to buying vintage and restoring. Saws will be new territory, but I can say that it's very satisfying to take a beat up 75 year old plane, restore it to its former glory, ad see how well they can perform. And I'm a history buff so it fits.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

thats whats great,using a tool that was used during or before the civil war or WW1 WW2 its just great,thats why I like using vintage replacement parts well when you can


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

http://www.wenzloffandsons.com/comp...kits-and-parts/saw-parts/saw-blade-steel.html

While not the cheapest way to restore a saw, it is an option.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Actually, I got to thinking - you didnt buy chance by those from a shop outside of kennett Square did you? He had a bunch and I meant to go back but it hasn't happened.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

mavawreck said:


> http://www.wenzloffandsons.com/component/virtuemart/saw-kits-and-parts/saw-parts/saw-blade-steel.html
> 
> While not the cheapest way to restore a saw, it is an option.


From the website, it sounds like they can't full fill any orders. It might be an option in the future.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

mavawreck said:


> Actually, I got to thinking - you didnt buy chance by those from a shop outside of kennett Square did you? He had a bunch and I meant to go back but it hasn't happened.


Nope. 'Twas a Craigslist score.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

nbo10 said:


> From the website, it sounds like they can't full fill any orders. It might be an option in the future.


I came across this guy's page when I was researching saw sets for restoring one of my grandpa's backsaws (haven't gotten around to that yet... have the set and the file, but haven't taken the time).

I've come across his posts frequently on ebay when I look up saws, I think he restores them full time. I've not done business with him, but it seems like a stand up outfit.


----------

